# Safety Programmierung ohne Risikobeurteilung



## Caliminator (10 September 2021)

Guten Morgen,

bei uns ist schon lange das Thema "Safety programmieren ohne Risikobeurteilung". Es wird also quasi frei Hand und nach bestem Gewissen die Safety programmiert und die Anlage zum Kunden geschickt, ohne das es eine Vorgabe gibt.
Wie sieht das Ganze rechtlich aus? Das darf so mit Sicherheit nicht gemacht werden. Wird auch der Programmierer zur Rechenschaft gezogen wenn etwas ist, auch wenn er eine Email an den Sicherheitsbeauftragten verfasst, das er die Anlage so nicht frei gibt?

Ich bin auf eure Antworten gespannt.


----------



## MasterOhh (10 September 2021)

Ich glaube "Safety programmieren ohne Risikobeurteilung" ist nur eine Teilmenge des größeren Problems "Maschine mit CE ausliefern ohne Risikobeurteilung"

Die Risikobeurteilung ist der Grundstein der gesamten Maschinensicherheit. Wenn es hart auf hart kommt, wäre das Fehlen der RB mindestens grobe Fahrlässigkeit. Das kann schon Knast bedeuten für die Verantwortlichen.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (10 September 2021)

Hallo
ich denke bei euch in der Firma läuft nicht nur das mit dem Safety schief .
Wenn der Programmierer das nicht frei gibt wieso wird es dann ausgeliefert ?
Ich denke auch mit einer Mail das es nicht in Ordnung ist (nicht den gesetzlich Vorschriften entspricht), kann man sich nicht raus reden. wird eher schlimmer die Juristen nennen das vorsätzliches Handeln.


----------



## Blockmove (10 September 2021)

Wo steht, dass ich als SPS-Programmierer eine Risikobeurteilung brauche?
Zum Erstellen der Software reicht auch eine detaillierte Abschaltmatrix.
Das ganze ist eine Frage der Organisation und Arbeitsbeschreibung.
Wenn ich natürlich - wie hier geschildert - Sicherheitsfunktion selbst auf Zuruf definiere, habe ich natürlich den schwarzen Peter und die A....karte gezogen.


----------



## Tommi (10 September 2021)

An den Sicherheitsbeauftragten, Du meinst hier sicherlich die Fachkraft für Arbeitssicherheit, kannst Du
schreiben was Du willst, das wirkt sich evtl. etwas auf's Strafmaß aus. Du musst Deinen Vorgesetzten
informieren und ggfs. auch die Geschäftsleitung. 

Sind denn die Programme, die Du schreibst, offensichtlich nicht sicher, oder meinst Du, alles passt eigentlich
es ist nur nicht dokumentiert?


----------



## Elektriko (10 September 2021)

Der Programmierer ist nicht für die RBU verantwortlich. Wenn der Programmierer programmiert was jemand ihn sagt, meine Meinung nach andere Personen können Probleme haben, aber er nicht


----------



## Captain Future (10 September 2021)

Der Programmierer oder der Steuerungsbauer sind nicht für die RBU einer Maschine verantwortlich.
Ich finde es immer lustig wenn hier einige der Meinung sind das es anders wäre.

Die RBU macht bei uns der Maschinenbauingenieur aus der Konstruktionsabteilung.
Er legt fest was für Gefahren von der Maschine ausgehen macht Sinn, weil er konstruiert die Maschine.
Nach seiner Beurteilung werden die entsprechenden Safety Komponenten ausgewählt und in
der Steuerungstechnik verbaut. Der Maschinenbauingenieur legt auch fest ob Notaus, Sicherer Halt oder
die Maschinen in eine sichere Position gebracht wird, letzteres ist bei uns selten der Fall.

Zur Zeit bauen wird einige Pneumatikpressen um. Hier suche ich auch nicht die Doppel-Sicherheitsventile aus.
Hier gibt es für den Steuerungsbau die Info "Performance Level E nach EN 13849-1" und für mich
Presse nach OT, Sicherer Halt mit anschließender Entlüftung.

So einfach ist das.......

An den Themenstarter.... Lass dir das von deinem Vorgesetzten unterschreiben wenn du nichts in der Hand hast.
Damit bist du dann raus aus der Nummer


----------



## Blockmove (10 September 2021)

@Captain Future 
Ganz so einfach ist es heute nicht mehr.
Sicherheitstechnik geht nur gemeinsam mit allen Beteiligten.
Pressen sind da ein schönes Beispiel.
Für die Berechnung / Auslegung der Sicherheitsfunktionen (Nachlauf, Eingriff, ...) sind die Schalt- und Reaktionszeiten der elektrischen Komponenten genauso nötig.
Bei uns sucht der Kollege von der Mechanik auch das Ventil raus, kommt dann zu uns und wir schauen nach den elektrischen Reaktionszeiten. Dann berechnet man meist gemeinsam den Abstand von Lichtvorhängen. Bei der Definition von Sicherheitsbereichen und -abständen läuft es ähnlich.
Machen wir so nun seit einigen Jahren und dieses gemeinsame Vorgehen hat uns schon viel Zeit und Geld gespart.


----------



## Captain Future (10 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Captain Future
> Ganz so einfach ist es heute nicht mehr.
> Sicherheitstechnik geht nur gemeinsam mit allen Beteiligten.
> Pressen sind da ein schönes Beispiel.
> ...


Das ist klar das die Reaktionszeiten mit Sitema oder was anderem in der Elektrokonstruktion bestimmt bzw. geprüft werden.
Auch der Bereich bzw. die Definition von Sicherheitsbereichen oder Schutzzäunen inkl. der Abstände mit An-/und Abmeldung 
das sind alles Vorgaben der mechanischen Konstruktion und der Planung der Elektrotechnik.

Ich wollte auch keinen Roman schreiben und habe das etwas abgekürzt deshalb ist es vielleicht etwas 
missverständlich rübergekommen.


----------



## s_kraut (12 September 2021)

Caliminator schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> bei uns ist schon lange das Thema "Safety programmieren ohne Risikobeurteilung". Es wird also quasi frei Hand und nach bestem Gewissen die Safety programmiert und die Anlage zum Kunden geschickt, ohne das es eine Vorgabe gibt.
> Wie sieht das Ganze rechtlich aus? Das darf so mit Sicherheit nicht gemacht werden. Wird auch der Programmierer zur Rechenschaft gezogen wenn etwas ist, auch wenn er eine Email an den Sicherheitsbeauftragten verfasst, das er die Anlage so nicht frei gibt?
> ...


Nach meiner Einschätzung kann unter Einhaltung der gängigen Standards und Richtlinien softwareseitig viel erreicht werden, häufig deutlich mehr als die Anforderung es verlangt und die vor-/nachgeschaltete Hardware es dann auch umsetzen kann. 
Bei entsprechend hohen Anforderungen hängt die Anforderung nach entsprechend unabhängiger Prüfung mit dran. Der Prüfer wird dann wissen, was er an Unterlagen braucht um festzustellen, ob die Anforderungen erfüllt sind.

Ich hoffe, du findest dich nicht in der Rolle des eigenen Prüfers wieder....Vier-Augen sind ab SIL2/PLd Grundprinzip.


----------



## s_kraut (12 September 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Der Programmierer ist nicht für die RBU verantwortlich. Wenn der Programmierer programmiert was jemand ihn sagt, meine Meinung nach andere Personen können Probleme haben, aber er nicht


Wenn der Programmierer programmiert was jemand ihm sagt, dann besteht das Problem dass er das programmiert, was er verstanden hat von dem was ihm gesagt wurde, abzüglich dessen was er in der Zwischenzeit vergessen hat, plus das was er meint besser machen zu können.

Abweichungen sind vermeidbar ...

Und denk mal an ein Projekt was 5 Jahre her ist, wenn da die Anforderung und die Prüfung nicht dokumentiert sind - dann sind wohl die meisten Informationen verloren.


----------

